# Rate My Sig



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I was bored and figured I'd mess around with photoshop and try to get a little better with it. Here's the sig I made. Let me know what you think and any and all tips are appreciated.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

The effects in the background are nice and I like the type. Only thing is Silva's is a bit transparent and you have some lines that you can see behind him. Other than that nice job.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The lines are actually on top of him. I wasn't too sure about how they looked but I kept them. I also think it's the picture I used because I didn't turn down the opacity on him at all. Thanks for the feedback.

How's it look with the lines gone?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> I was bored and figured I'd mess around with photoshop and try to get a little better with it. Here's the sig I made. Let me know what you think and any and all tips are appreciated.





Composure said:


> The effects in the background are nice and I like the type. Only thing is Silva's is a bit transparent and you have some lines that you can see behind him. Other than that nice job.


does that say hug..???:dunno:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> does that say hug..???:dunno:


Does what say hug? I am confused.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> does that say hug..???:dunno:





Composure said:


> Does what say hug? I am confused.


not fair...mjbish changed it and added that anderson sig...it used to be the other one and the other one looks like it says hug....i could just be fucked up...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks very good bro, love the background. However, I think Silva should be cut out a bit more, he has too much blur around the top of his head, looks like an alien.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> not fair...mjbish changed it and added that anderson sig...it used to be the other one and the other one looks like it says hug....i could just be fucked up...


What the hell are you talking about? I'm really confused by your post.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

v2 without the lines is the better of the two. Good work.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Looks very good bro, love the background. However, I think Silva should be cut out a bit more, he has too much blur around the top of his head, looks like an alien.


I should have left more space around him when I cut him out, I see what you're saying. The top of his head is kind of cut out.



Composure said:


> v2 without the lines is the better of the two. Good work.


I like it much better without them.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Sometimes when cutting is difficult, just blend them in. Composure over here does that nicely.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Cochise said:


> Sometimes when cutting is difficult, just blend them in. Composure over here does that nicely.


Thank you. I just use a large soft eraser to blend.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I like the use of brushes in the background. I don't like the text and I dont like the border. A solid cut of Anderson would look better. Learn to cut early. You don't want to become lazy. You the zoom tool a couple of times and then use the polygonal lasso. Works really well.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

B-Real said:


> I like the use of brushes in the background. I don't like the text and I dont like the border. A solid cut of Anderson would look better. Learn to cut early. You don't want to become lazy. You the zoom tool a couple of times and then use the polygonal lasso. Works really well.


You see Bo, you have that natural gift of cutting. I've tried cutting out images for like 6 months now, and I got nothing man. (And get on hotmail some time this century.)


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

B-Real said:


> I like the use of brushes in the background. I don't like the text and I dont like the border. A solid cut of Anderson would look better. Learn to cut early. You don't want to become lazy. You the zoom tool a couple of times and then use the polygonal lasso. Works really well.


I've never used the magnetic lasso. I find myself using the pen tool more, just more used to it I guess.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Composure said:


> I've never used the magnetic lasso. I find myself using the pen tool more, just more used to it I guess.




Yeah Im with you on this one. The pen tool gives you way more control than the polygonal lasso. 

Once you start using the pen tool, you never go back


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I usually use the lasso. I'll have to try out the pen.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

B-Real said:


> I like the use of brushes in the background. I don't like the text and I dont like the border. A solid cut of Anderson would look better. Learn to cut early. You don't want to become lazy. You the zoom tool a couple of times and then use the polygonal lasso. Works really well.


yh i use the lasso tool when im cutting, and set the feather to about 20 or 30 and then use the soft earser a lil, seems to work alright i never use teh magnetic one i just use the normal one


----------

